# A huge "Thank You"



## Felix Noille (Sep 15, 2020)

I would just like to express my gratitude and respect to all those who have made this website possible. The resurrection and preservation of the knowledge it contains is a magnificent achievement, which I'm sure was not easy and must have involved a lot of time and hard work.
So, sincerely....

*THANK YOU*​(That's as huge as the formatting will allow )


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 15, 2020)

A very big thank you indeed, i really hope all previous members make the digital pilgrimage to find us again.


----------



## Skydog (Sep 15, 2020)

This reboot is beyond incredible! Thank you from the bottom of my heart. What else can I say? Having almost no experience in computer programming / tech - this feat is freaking pure magic to me. Just the way I like it. Great job indeed!


----------



## Wee Warrior (Sep 15, 2020)

Awesome job, you have my greatest admiration for getting this site restored! So impressed that this forum has attracted smart folk with the skills to put this back together again.

Your karmic reward will be massive!


----------



## wild heretic (Sep 15, 2020)

Just my upvote of thanks for getting Stolenhistory back up. 

Maybe if Korben gets back into the game, he can start posting here.


----------



## Obssessedstudent (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you, Thank you...Well done.  This is wonderful to have and now to build upon.


----------



## Rhayader (Sep 15, 2020)

Great work to recover our great work, excellent job guys!


----------



## 6079SmithW (Sep 15, 2020)

Really fantastic 

Doubleplusgood

Let's hope we can move onwards and upwards


----------



## Skydog (Sep 15, 2020)

Am I correct in my initial assessment that you left out all / most COVID threads? If so, bravo!


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 15, 2020)

Skydog said:


> Am I correct in my initial assessment that you left out all / most COVID threads? If so, bravo!



I don't know that but I locked the ones that got imported. This forum is for history only.


----------



## Destro (Sep 15, 2020)

I was a daily lurker on the old forum (username still the same), I rarely posted, but goodness I have felt lost without having the old site.  A void was left.  Thank you so much for all the work that you put into getting this up and running.  I cannot thank you all enough!


----------



## Dirigible (Sep 15, 2020)

I concur... Glad to have this resource back and look forward to future threads!


----------



## HollyHoly (Sep 16, 2020)

so glad to have the forum back, there was so much information that I relied  on just lost and I was devastated that everyone's hard work was flushed away, so thank you


----------



## Chince (Sep 16, 2020)

The 'staff' team who are involved in getting this up and going are doing a great job. I am curious if you guys need any financial aid for the foreseeable future. I know you guys wont ask for money unless its 100% needed, but even through PM's i would be happy to help keep this place afloat.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 16, 2020)

Thank you indeed! 

I am really looking forward to keeping this hive mind going.


----------



## JohnNada (Sep 16, 2020)

I was a long time reader of the previous incarnation of this site, and was so lost without it. So glad it’s back up and running here thanks to the effort of it’s longtime members! Glad to be an official member as well. Keep up the great work. Now I can continue my research and preparation of a post detailing all the interesting and likely misdated buildings around Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## Broken Agate (Sep 16, 2020)

I was so disappointed to learn that the forums had vanished, and the only place to find a few threads was in the Wayback Machine. This is one of the very few places where real history can be discussed. YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, and many other social media are not safe places for "alternative" researchers, whether it's history, flat earth, the supernatural, or what have you. This place is a haven for all of us weirdos, so THANK YOU to those who revived it! ?


----------



## anotherlayer (Sep 16, 2020)

Oh, hi.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 16, 2020)

So great to see so many of you back. Almost feels like a family reunion.


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 16, 2020)

It’s good to be back, even if I wasn’t participating a whole lot in the last year.

Huge thank you to everyone involved, even if we are the internet equivalent of those shady French Jesuit priests that rewrote the entire history of Europe and the Americas 

I hope that this new version still maintains the high level of discourse the original held for so long, and we can collaborate to discover even more left unfound.


----------



## Broken Agate (Sep 16, 2020)

What happened to Korben Dallas? Anyone know?


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 16, 2020)

Broken Agate said:


> What happened to Korben Dallas? Anyone know?



We do not know. He has not replied to any attempt at communication.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 16, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> Broken Agate said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to Korben Dallas? Anyone know?
> ...



What we know:

- The way the site disappeared originally was via a domain redirect to archive.org, but a couple weeks later the SSL certificate expired and the redirect stopped working
- The server is still up at inmotionhosting, someone has just disconnected the domain from it (per whois.com)
- His email-server was still up as well. He ignored the e-mails, even though he or someone with access to his mail account had read them (confirmed via gmail tracking software)
- He has deleted his twitter, instagram and patreon, but not his youtube channel and his steemit
- He refunded the entire patreon contributions, even going back to last year's contributions.


----------



## Prolix (Sep 16, 2020)

Magnificent work!


----------



## Broken Agate (Sep 16, 2020)

It's very worrisome that Korben went to so much trouble to get rid of the site.  I have to wonder what happened to him to cause this behavior...or if it was actually him....and of he is doing alright. It would be nice if he could stop by at least long enough to explain things.


----------



## mifletzet (Sep 17, 2020)

Now we will see if the conspiracists are correct! If TPTB took down stolenhistory.org or even KD himself because they had 'stumbled' upon something potent that they _really_ don't want publicized, then they are going to *HAVE* to take down stolenhistory.net as well, or its moderators, in short order, God forbid!


----------



## ibiseyedmacks (Sep 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> I would just like to express my gratitude and respect to all those who have made this website possible. The resurrection and preservation of the knowledge it contains is a magnificent achievement, which I'm sure was not easy and must have involved a lot of time and hard work.
> So, sincerely....
> 
> *THANK YOU*​(That's as huge as the formatting will allow )


FEEEEELLLLIIIIIXXXXX!!!!! <333

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Felix Noille said:


> I would just like to express my gratitude and respect to all those who have made this website possible. The resurrection and preservation of the knowledge it contains is a magnificent achievement, which I'm sure was not easy and must have involved a lot of time and hard work.
> So, sincerely....
> 
> *THANK YOU*​(That's as huge as the formatting will allow )


Everyone has said i, but ENDLESS gratitude. Eye am on the verge of tears <3


----------



## Foreman Ft. Worth (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks indeed, the site looks amazing!


----------



## luddite (Sep 17, 2020)

mifletzet said:


> Now we will see if the conspiracists are correct! If TPTB took down stolenhistory.org or even KD himself because they had 'stumbled' upon something potent that they _really_ don't want publicized, then they are going to *HAVE* to take down stolenhistory.net as well, or its moderators, in short order, God forbid!


I welcome the attempt at that.


----------



## Referent (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes, thank you a ton to everyone who made the re-instantiation happen (having sizeable backups, organizing the community, providing hosting, restoring content, etc.).  This is a special place for sure.


----------



## Skydog (Sep 17, 2020)

luddite said:


> mifletzet said:
> 
> 
> > Now we will see if the conspiracists are correct! If TPTB took down stolenhistory.org or even KD himself because they had 'stumbled' upon something potent that they _really_ don't want publicized, then they are going to *HAVE* to take down stolenhistory.net as well, or its moderators, in short order, God forbid!
> ...


As I stated above - I have little to no computer programming / tech experience at all - but based on the boldness of your response here - I’d reckon you in fact do have a tremendous amount - hence your assistance (and WH hinted that it was major on his forum) in the revival of this site. I’ll cut to the chase - can I finally say to myself after 40 years in this realm that I know (albeit only through an anonymous non commercialized forum) a real hacker? If hacker is offensive in any way - then I apologize right out of the gate.


----------



## Frodod (Sep 17, 2020)

I was Reading almost everyday on the sh.org website. I never posted, but I have missed the old site dearly. Thank you so much everone for getting stolenhistory.net up and running. 
THANK YOU. Good to see familiair names of contributers back, can,t wait to see this site continue and evolve.

I have not yet been able to use the wayback machine at archive.org. I would love to check the old research input by everyone. I don,t know how to use archive.org

I hope this site will become as great, or better even!  Frodod


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 17, 2020)

Broken Agate said:


> What happened to Korben Dallas? Anyone know?



I have my own personal take on this matter, but maybe this isn't the place to air my views - which are mostly unsubstantiated anyway. I don't just mean the whole "KD is an Imposter" thing, but I did have strong reasons to form such a conclusion and I am very tempted to think I may have been right in view of what happened after my ban with the abandoning of the forum.

Perhaps we could have a "Stolen History of Stolenhistory" thread?


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Broken Agate said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to Korben Dallas? Anyone know?
> ...



If you know things we don't, you are welcome to post your information here, but if it's only speculation, I'd prefer we stop discussing that. The old site is history now, and without previously unknown facts emerging there's no point in speculating ad infinitum.


----------



## Silent Bob (Sep 17, 2020)

I'd like to add my thanks to everyone involved in creating this site, looks fantastic! I really missed the old site when it went down, not just the content but the intelligent, troll free discussions! Good to see some familiar names, I've lost count of the times I've seen something recently and thought 'I should post this on SH' only to then remember it's gone - I feel like I've been in mourning lol.


----------



## Clown Of God (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes, kudos to all involved who have and are still laboring to keep up the stolenhistory heritage.
You all deserve to be highly praised for this initiative.Thank you!


----------



## Sapioit (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you for recovering some of our stolen history! I wish you all good luck!



Silent Bob said:


> I've been in mourning


I have been mourning the old site's slaugther.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020



Skydog said:


> If hacker is offensive in any way - then I apologize right out of the gate.


Lately, the term "thinkerer" seems to be preferred, from what I'm observing in the programming/coding groups.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020



Felix Noille said:


> Perhaps we could have a "Stolen History of Stolenhistory" thread?


Great idea! Please start it! Or do you want someone else to start it?


----------



## Oracle (Sep 18, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> trismegistus said:
> 
> 
> > Broken Agate said:
> ...


My feeling is authorities got involved related to some post or thread,he is under a gag order,and decided best thing to do was shut up shop. If so, I bet that hurt being his baby an' all. Possibly what I would do to protect my user's if approached in that manner. Really you guys should have a running "Canary" post. I've seen this happen to other sites that question the narrative.  Basically a shutdown or shut up situation. Who knows. After the April shenanigans, I suspect felix noille had his finger pointing in the right direction back then. Glad to see him back posting . Seriously consider a Canary, at least it let's the community know when something is afoot.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020



ibiseyedmacks said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to express my gratitude and respect to all those who have made this website possible. The resurrection and preservation of the knowledge it contains is a magnificent achievement, which I'm sure was not easy and must have involved a lot of time and hard work.
> ...


Gotta say, I shed tears at the loss of the old and much happier tears at the rising of the new. I was lost in the dark in between. And that's from an ex lurker! Thank you Dreamtime and co. For turning the light of hope and meaning back on after the blackout.


----------



## luddite (Sep 18, 2020)

Skydog said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > mifletzet said:
> ...



Why would it be offensive? I don't get offended by much. Anyway, I'm not a hacker. I do professionally build high end cloud systems for corporates. The monthly cost to run an average one is higher than my yearly salary by several factors hahah. TPTB are made up of just people. I find they generally attract the kind of person who isn't particularly creative and driven. I could be wrong but I've met my fair share at conferences and meetups/parties. The new site has a lot going for it, the first is that it is hosted outside of the jurisdiction of the 3 letter agencies and the second is that it's got a good level of automation behind it which makes for fast recovery/migration. It also runs quite fast as you may have noticed. It was a real team effort getting it together and we are all very proud! Personally, I'm just happy that I get to read all the old threads again and not have the site's web pages take 5 to 10 seconds to completely load.


----------



## Oracle (Sep 18, 2020)

luddite said:


> Skydog said:
> 
> 
> > luddite said:
> ...


Yeah , it's super fast! Thank you.


----------



## Broken Agate (Sep 19, 2020)

I had to look up what a "canary post" is. I assume it's something like this? Warrant canary - Wikipedia At the least, we should develop some code words that would let people know something is wrong. 

I don't have Internet on my computer, only on my phone. Before the Andromeda Strain bullshit, I used to go to the library to use their computers, and since time was limited, I would sometimes copy and paste entire SH threads (or portions, if they were too long) into word documents, so that I could read them later at home. I still have a few of them. I recommend this, as that way, at least something will survive another purge.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 19, 2020)

Broken Agate said:


> I had to look up what a "canary post" is. I assume it's something like this? Warrant canary - Wikipedia At the least, we should develop some code words that would let people know something is wrong.
> 
> I don't have Internet on my computer, only on my phone. Before the Andromeda Strain bullshit, I used to go to the library to use their computers, and since time was limited, I would sometimes copy and paste entire SH threads (or portions, if they were too long) into word documents, so that I could read them later at home. I still have a few of them. I recommend this, as that way, at least something will survive another purge.



The only practical solution is regular backups. Which we will provide.


----------



## Krishtar (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi everyone.  I apologize for being so silent since SH .org was unplugged.
Whomever KD was or is, he helped me a lot.  I believe he and others are aware that he or she was here to help and bring enlightenment.  Thank you KD, I wish you and your family safety and prosperity.

Please check out my latest wonderings - Inner Earth Beings?

Many tell me I should shy away from this subject, and remain squarely in the physical world of Tartary.  I do not think that is possible for me.
If you are into numerology, my life path is a 3.  So that may help you interpret my strange behavior.  I'm also an air sign.  I was born at 6:33 pm I'll stop there lol.  I have many squares and a few trines, so life goes backwards for me haha.

Thanks for having me back here.  I'm trying to put my research cap back on, but my heart was broken by the wiping of the thread Grids without People.  My dream is to continue to present the world as it should be seen, and not the way we have been taught.  There are many who I think agree we cannot continue on like this any longer.  Systems need to be built with the knowledge collected.  Aerial maps hold huge amounts of secrets to unlock.  These secrets have been given to whomever wants to know.  I go by Bridger Eleven, 11 33, and Krishtar here.  I'm a dude like the Dude.  haha

In all seriousness, I have a family and I protect them and love them.  I love God and I love life.  Living is magic, and I'm happy to be awakening to it more every day. 

?

(Edit) Also I want to say thank you to those who donate their time to bring this back online, and for their commitment to keeping this knowledge freely available to those who are seekers.  Incredible patience and understanding is a virtue, and I see this in just about everyone on here.  My own anger and distrust for people can isolate me and my talents.  I want to trust that I'm okay here and that I can speak freely.  That is something that has been allowed so far and it's a blessing.  I will work to be better at understanding all the info that is presented and will listen to those who are teachers.  I'm looking forward to learning more and reading all of the posts.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes thank you!
We must endeavor to rebuild this site to its former glory.
I think the old site was attacked by the PTB.
If we don't continue to fight for the truth it will not emerge.

I urge everyone to back up their own posts if we are taken down again!
Even a Word file will work.


----------



## SonofaBor (Sep 21, 2020)

I missed this site and you all very much. Thank you!


----------



## Potato (Sep 22, 2020)

Krishtar said:


> Thanks for having me back here. I'm trying to put my research cap back on, but my heart was broken by the wiping of the thread Grids without People.


Does that mean "Grids" is one of the files that can't be retrieved? If so, I'm heart broken as well. 

I don't have any specific computer skills but if there is grunt work that I could do by just copying over replies or something I'd be happy to invest the time. If someone is willing to explain what to do I'm your gal. Please message me if I can help.


----------



## RosieP (Sep 22, 2020)

Thank you for this new site!  I was a ‘lurker’ on the old site and was quite devastated that all the knowledge would be lost when I realised that it had been taken down.  But wonderful to have found the new ‘stolen history’ and looks like it is in good hands!  I will try to contribute! Thank you again!


----------



## Krishtar (Sep 22, 2020)

Potato said:


> Krishtar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for having me back here. I'm trying to put my research cap back on, but my heart was broken by the wiping of the thread Grids without People.
> ...



Thank you for the offer to assist.  We are making our way back here to continue investigating the Grids.  It has turned into more, so we may need to branch out from the thread.  There is a bigger picture, and that is the Star Civilization, Inner Earth Beings, Ley Lines, Water, Grids, Tree Patterns, Channels and anything we can physically study using satellite images ideally.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 22, 2020)

A huge thank you to all those responsible for bringing version 2.0 of this wonderful forum to life.


----------



## Potato (Sep 23, 2020)

Are we going to have another thread just for conversation or "whatever" for the extraneous stuff we don't want to clog up the other informative
threads with?


----------



## sten (Sep 23, 2020)

Great return for a good forum! Best of luck to the new Admin team and hopefully we don't lose this one


----------



## DanFromMN (Sep 27, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Skydog said:
> 
> 
> > Am I correct in my initial assessment that you left out all / most COVID threads? If so, bravo!
> ...


Thanks for that.  The covid b.s. was pure despair pornography


----------



## nebelzeit (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you so much for bringing back the forum! I was mostly reading on the old forum and I have learned about so many things.


----------



## Seven823One (Sep 28, 2020)

I would like to add my sincere praise to the people that resurrected this forum. I have been visiting the forum daily and when it disappeared, there was a void that no other site could fill. I would be willing to run one more offsite backup of this site. Can someone point me to the tool that does it in the most efficient way? If it involves making me a backup admin, please, message me directly.


----------



## CuChulainn (Sep 28, 2020)

Really great job bringing the website back! Enjoyed the previous website immensly and this helps preserve and continue a huge amount of work already comleted.


----------

